# Wrapping and Insurance



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

My car is booked in to be wrapped (once the thing arrives!). In the meantime I have been looking in to getting insurance sorted etc. Except I have hit a bit of an issue and just wondered how others have faired.

I have another car insured through a broker with Groupama, so went to get a quote from them, it was competitive, until I told them it was going to be wrapped. Apparently, Groupama won't accept any wrapped vehicle and it would void the insurance.

So, on the hunt for insurance now. Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

How odd! Have you tried A-Plan? Always been good for me, but my car isn't wrapped.


----------



## m4rc1980 (Oct 7, 2009)

a-plan were useless when i got my GTR was forced to move when tried to amend insurance to GTR from spec c subaru, wouldnt waste your time


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Elliott_GTR said:


> My car is booked in to be wrapped (once the thing arrives!). In the meantime I have been looking in to getting insurance sorted etc. Except I have hit a bit of an issue and just wondered how others have faired.
> 
> I have another car insured through a broker with Groupama, so went to get a quote from them, it was competitive, until I told them it was going to be wrapped. Apparently, Groupama won't accept any wrapped vehicle and it would void the insurance.
> 
> So, on the hunt for insurance now. Has anyone else had this issue?


Very strange. I can understand them not wanting to cover the wrapping or any damage to the paintwork during the process of wrapping/unwrapping but to decline to quote?? I wonder how they feel abouut paint protection film??


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

I use A-Plan £655 - High Wycombe . No problems.

Wrapping why - noway I would want my beautiful; DMG GTR to look like a purple piece of ****.

Why waste your money? I agree wrap for protection and thats it.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Maybe they thought you were changing professions, and was planning on becoming a rapper! :chuckle:


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

ru' said:


> Maybe they thought you were changing professions, and was planning on becoming a rapper! :chuckle:


:chuckle:

I have no idea why it would be a problem though, strange!




Wildrover said:


> Wrapping why - noway I would want my beautiful; DMG GTR to look like a purple piece of ****.


For the hell of it really. Wrapping allows me to do something I wouldn't want to do via a respray and it can always be easily reversed.


----------



## Red Rag (Jul 9, 2009)

Does it have anything to do with the potential mismatch between the colour of the car and the description on the V5?


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Red Rag said:


> Does it have anything to do with the potential mismatch between the colour of the car and the description on the V5?


Not sure...

This whole thing got me wondering about that too! What about the old bill as well...


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Still having trouble finding an insurance company willing to insure a wrapped car for a sensible price. 

Those guys out there with wrapped cars, who are you using for insurance?


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Admiral insurance with Multi Car options so much cheaper and overall great service.

Wrapping is common to protect the paintwork, but more importantly for Marketing and Advertising the company services etc etc, so am amazed that you are having problems. Have you simply explained that you are protecting the paintwork. In anycase, wrapping does not require the DVLA to be notified as this is seen as a temporary change.


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

What - even if you fundamentally change the colour like David's Godzilla?


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Kamae said:


> What - even if you fundamentally change the colour like David's Godzilla?


Yep. It's classed as temporary and should the car be pulled it is very easy to locate its true colour. I'm still at odds as to why any Insurer should be unwilling to cover a wrapped car though!


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

Very easy ? I thought the wraps went into all the shut lines and reveals etc to look a proper job?

I suspect that it may be a slightly grey area with the local plods who still don't seem to understand the laws relating to window tinting and mis-spaced number plates either!


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Car Wrapping is seen as a temp change and does not require any V5 change. Insurance company will not insure the cost of wrapping, but it does not effect the policy as it is not seen as a modification. 

My car will be in Lambo Orange and is going to be done when the car arrives at the end of the month and will be done by Creative-FX in Bromley (who did Buttons GT-R in Matte Black) Also having Millitek Y-Pipe and MCR Light Loom.

Going to take the family to NY for a few weeks (if we can get out on BA) and will pick car when back so will post some pics ok.

Peace

AJ


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah I am quite excited and Sean @ Creative-FX is a top man with some great ideas. David Yu also had his done there and the results are amazing.

Heres to the 12 April......

Peace

AJ


----------



## sarnie (Nov 30, 2007)

Are there any pics of this orange GTR?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Im sure the OP's wrap got better praise than Jenson Buttons in terms of quality of film and the fitting itself.

Dont be fooled by the (we have done this persons and we have done that) at the end of the day the job is only as good as the tools used and the skill of the person using them.

Robbie


----------



## sarnie (Nov 30, 2007)

But are there any pics of the car? Can't find any and none on the creative fx site....


----------



## ADD LESS WEIGHT (Mar 17, 2010)

Have spoke to Sean from CFX about this in the past. There was an agreement that the car could not be featured for publicity. Client confidentiality and all that. They have many celebrity and particularly racing driver clients who request this. I have seen the car being wrapped in their workshop and the quality was fabulous. They have wrapped several vehicles for me now from my Subaru Impreza and GTR to my clients Ferrari F40, , McLaren SLR , Porsche GT3RS and in July a Bugatti Veyron. I will also request no publicity for these cars as the clients do not wish for it.


----------



## sarnie (Nov 30, 2007)

The reason I ask is that the guy has obviously used a picture, post wrap, for his avatar so i thought he may have posted pics on here somewhere..........


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Sorry... didn't see this since it was moved to this forum section.

Pics of my wrap are here:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/125783-show-us-your-wrapped-gtr-6.html

You have to also remember my car was Gun Metal Grey and not black... so the workmanship is brilliant.

My car wasn't wrapped by Creative FX, it was done by Robbie at Valet Magic. Having seen David Yu's purplezilla at the Autosport show I can honestly say I think my wrap is much, much better. You just can't see any edges, anywhere.

Sure I'll be at one of the GTROC meets soon, so you can always have a look for yourself.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Elliott_GTR said:


> Sorry... didn't see this since it was moved to this forum section.
> 
> Pics of my wrap are here:
> 
> ...



Cheers Elliott but you missed a bit 



Thanks for posting those Robbie! My mate with the camera is being a right slacker.

Also, thought you might like to know, the sales guys at my HPC thought it was the best wrap the have seen. They couldn't believe the attention to detail. Apparently, they also had Jensen Buttons car in last week and his wrap is nowhere near as good.

I just wish everyone worked on my car with the same care and attention to detail!

Elliott


Robbie


----------



## ADD LESS WEIGHT (Mar 17, 2010)

Each to their own I suppose. I believe Jenson has sold his car now - probably due to the Mercedes / McLaren contract. I was involved with that car. If your work is as good as you say it is then i think you should let it speak for itself. Raccoon do all the Gumball cars - I think they are good quality as well. They are also nice people to deal with. On another subject,

Robbie I may have around 10 other cars to be wrapped July onwards this year. Some are 911's, Cayennes, Italias and a few other bits. The first two: A Zonda and a Phantom Drop Head. They are both regular clients so no publicity / photos to be posted please. 

Zonda - Matt white body only. Roof is staying carbon. Family crests (artwork to be sent via disc)

RR - Pearl white with printed family crests beneath the laminate (both cars to be shipped to the middle east). 

As they are both extremely valuable cars (in excess of 400k each) I would need to know your liability insurance cover and also warranty available on the work. 

What would happen if a wrap failed and the car was overseas? 

Can you please also quote for removal and guarantees against lacquer damage etc? 

I currently use 3 companies for wrapping Raccoon, CFX and Totally Dynamic so you will be quoting against them. Materials used in the past have been 3m (Raccoon), Av and 3m (CFX) and Avery (TD) - as far as i am aware these are the main films?? 

My final choice is normally based on quality / availability then price. Naturally on cars of this value quality is of paramount importance. Can you please advise costs / lead times on the first 2 projects? Please submit costs and questions via the forum and i will contact you direct once I have dates etc. 

I also sponsor a Classic Jaguar / Aston Martin Race Series so may also need to discuss sponsorship decals etc.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi Guys

Here is the pics of our GTR's wrapped by Creative FX. the guys are awesome and will definitley get them to do ALL OF MY CARS.

Nissan GTR wrap Creative FX - a set on Flickr

Peace

AJ


----------

